# I gotta share this



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I taught Snowy a new trick today. 

Snowy gets bored easily when it comes to learning new tricks, and he is more interested in playing than learning







so I always break the sessions into shorter ones. He plays alot; learns a little









However, this was not the case today. I think that he loved this trick -no idea why-, but he learnt it really fast. Within a minute he got the idea.









Not only that he leant it fast, but also loves to do this trick even without giving showing him a treat.

Strange, but I am happy that he likes his new trick.

if you want to watch him do it, here is a link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wNqmLF9QpQ


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Good Boy!!







Nice trick!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What a little smartie tartie!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

he is so cute and so smart







. I really want to teach Sparkey but I have no clue how to even start







.

I love snowy's video's , I wonder what he will do next.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

What a cutie pie! And smart, too.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> I really want to teach Sparkey but I have no clue how to even start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is so easy







I enjoy working with Snowy, and think that you will like working with Cutie Sparkey. I started teaching my poodle when I was 10. I boaught an excellent book for "dog training" which contains new training methods -clicker training-

My little brother loves this website. He wants to own his own dog one day, and start training it by himself.

This is the link to the basic commands:
http://www.loveyourdog.com/training.html

and here are few doggie tricks:
http://www.loveyourdog.com/tricks2.html


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

That's awesome! He seemed to really enjoy that.

Someone on here taught their dog to "high ten" is that Snowy? I have been trying to get Wilson to do it- but it's not working- he knows 'High five" and "shake".


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> Someone on here taught their dog to "high ten" is that Snowy?[/B]


nop, but I know that cute maltese. He is Boo -he is such a cutie, smart maltese







-

I also love that trick


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What a clever little boy, way to go Snowy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

You can see how happy Snowy is , what a smart little man


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh Snowy is so cute!







The video was adorable. He looks like such a happy little guy and very smart!


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Good Job Snowy...















"Turn around" was Jeff's easiest to learn too.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

WOW - that is very smart . Princess Charlotte doesn't do tricks - she's such an evil genius , she prefers to watch me perform . Sarah


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=208166
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 















Thank you so much. that website looks great. I will try it this weekend. If I succeed I'll bombard you with videos







the stay command will be a tough one







but if it works that will be a dream to come true.


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

your so good at teaching snowy new tricks...
i can only get donbi to sit fetch laydown








and she only does it if she see's a treat in my hand... 



snowy is adoreable


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Snowy's adorable and smart too!







I keep saying I'm gonna teach mine some tricks, but never seem to get around to it, must be too lazy, oops did I just call myself lazy?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> how do u do it whats your secret![/B]


I followed a dog training book's instructions. There are many ways and methods in teaching dogs. I posted a link in the first page of this thread to Sparkey's mommy. That website uses a good method too







I read and searched alot.

I realized that teaching my poodle was much easier. She didn't care about playing and didn't get bored of learning, but with Snowy it is different. I have to excite him and make him happy when teaching him (ex, let him play for a while) if I didn't do that, I should forget about teaching him









I still look forward to teaching him other tricks; I'm still learning too -not tricks







, but how to teach them to a dog-. Hopefully, one day I will be a good dog trainer; you can as well if you were interested











> If I succeed I'll bombard you with videos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see Sparkey's videos doing tricks









I think that the "sit" command is an easy one to start with


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

That is adorable!!!
Just yesterday I said to my kids "I gotta mop the floor" And Nemo went directly into his crate.
I was the funniest thing. When we leave I crate him now, all I say is Nemo go to your crate
and he goes right in, the only other time I ever crate him is when I mop the floor
so he just got used to me saying I have to mop.It was so cute..



Andrea~


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Thank you so much for sharing these web sites and I now have them bookmarked.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=208188
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I just watched Snowy's new trick.







Very good.Thank you for the nice compliment on Boo.Snowy is a fast learner too & he learned that trick without a treat being offered.Excellent.Now,if I could just learn how to make those cute videos like you do.







I was trying to teach myself but my pc went bellyup & I lost just about everything.Now,I have a new pc & am starting from scratch.I do love all of your Snowy videos.He's such a cute little guy.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowy is so cute, and looks very happy to please and oblige his mommie.







When I was training Bonnie, I always felt that we developed a much stronger bond when doing it. And I still feel that way when I put her through her 'tricks'. You just know these little ones want to please us.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">Yeah its a start. Nemo is secretly a genious but is too lazy so he doesn't want you to find out. Because then you'll have him doing trick instead of sleeping and eating treats all day!







I think he knows how it all works.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> When I was training Bonnie, I always felt that we developed a much stronger bond when doing it. And I still feel that way when I put her through her 'tricks'.[/B]



That is the point from teaching tricks to our furbabies


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> <span style="font-family:Georgia">Yeah its a start. Nemo is secretly a genious but is too lazy so he doesn't want you to find out. Because then you'll have him doing trick instead of sleeping and eating treats all day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Nemo knows alot, I really can't give him treats, cause he is a WHOPPING 10pds and I limit them, cause he will gain weight.
I have alot of cause's in my writing...


Andrea~


----------

